# Ouverture from Georges Bizet's Opera "Carmen" played by a modular synthesizer



## anven (Oct 9, 2021)

*Ouverture from Georges Bizet's Opera "Carmen" played by a modular synthesizer*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not really my taste, I prefer the original one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought a piece of kit like that would have really given it the beans - in truth it has hardly any more oomph than if played on a Wurlitzer in a seafront ballroom.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I thought a piece of kit like that would have really given it the beans - in truth it has hardly any more oomph than if played on a Wurlitzer in a seafront ballroom.


Actual beans are better.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bizet: Carmen, WD 31 - Overture (Prelude)


----------

